# Mowing speed question



## neurotopia (Apr 9, 2017)

Just upgraded out of the garden tractor world to a GC1723 and it actually cuts like a dream. I do have a question- can you mow with the trans geared in the "fast" (bunny) position or only in the lower speed position (turtle)? I'm not looking to break any land speed records but I would like to hit 5.5-6 mph if it won't damage anything.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello neurotopia, 

IMO_, t_he only limiting factor is quality of cut. If the grass is thick and heavy, you will have to slow down to do a good job. My 18 year old grandson mows extremely fast with a Z-trac mower. The mower seems to cut as well at high speed as it does at normal speed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Like BigT says, you could go either / or. just get a feel for how it cuts under different mowing conditions. If it looks a mess, slow down. Just don't pound the heck out of the tractor and the deck going too fast over rough spots and hidden objects that may lurk in the grass. I usually yield to the critters that run, hop or slither for cover when I'm mowing the yard!


----------



## neurotopia (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok, good to know. The GC regulates PTO speed with a lever, not much room for interpretation (you're at 540 for the rear, or 2000 or whatever for the mid when you turn it on) so as long as I keep the engine RPMs up to the right level I should be fine in either gear?

Yeah definitely not looking to shake myself out of the seat on the bumps!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I neglected to mention the "rough seat" experience that comes with speed. I have been using my z-trac (72") to mow pasture because my Rhino PTO finish mower is down due to lack of parts which they no longer make. Even at normal speeds that is one rough, rough ride.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

neurotopia said:


> Ok, good to know. The GC regulates PTO speed with a lever, not much room for interpretation (you're at 540 for the rear, or 2000 or whatever for the mid when you turn it on) so as long as I keep the engine RPMs up to the right level I should be fine in either gear?
> 
> Yeah definitely not looking to shake myself out of the seat on the bumps!


Watch how much throttle you give it......Max RPMs of the motor don't always mean max power to the PTO....The tach might have the power band marked on it or the manual will tell you the power band.....Any RPMs above the max of the power band is just burning more fuel and not making anymore PTO power......Your tractor is about 19 PTO horse max....


----------



## neurotopia (Apr 9, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> Watch how much throttle you give it......Max RPMs of the motor don't always mean max power to the PTO....The tach might have the power band marked on it or the manual will tell you the power band.....Any RPMs above the max of the power band is just burning more fuel and not making anymore PTO power......Your tractor is about 19 PTO horse max....


Yeah they nicely color-coded it for me. I'm keeping it near the bottom of the range. This thing is great on fuel!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

neurotopia said:


> Yeah they nicely color-coded it for me. I'm keeping it near the bottom of the range. This thing is great on fuel!


Go ahead and run it up to the top of the range and see if you notice any difference....You might like that better....


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

I work at a friend's power equipment shop where they sell commercial grade mowers like Wright, Bob Cats, Walker and Toro brands and they get this question all the time for those mowers. 
And their answer is They want you to run the engine at full (or bunny) speed when cutting. This puts less stress on the engine. From bunny speed you can then throttle down a bit. 
But engage the PTO at slightly below bunny to not "Pop" stress the deck belt then up to full throttle or below. But for optimal performance they want you to cut at full. I personally cut slightly below.


----------



## neurotopia (Apr 9, 2017)

GreenerDays said:


> I work at a friend's power equipment shop where they sell commercial grade mowers like Wright, Bob Cats, Walker and Toro brands and they get this question all the time for those mowers.
> And their answer is They want you to run the engine at full (or bunny) speed when cutting. This puts less stress on the engine. From bunny speed you can then throttle down a bit.
> But engage the PTO at slightly below bunny to not "Pop" stress the deck belt then up to full throttle or below. But for optimal performance they want you to cut at full. I personally cut slightly below.


I don't believe the turtle/bunny is a question of engine speed, as I can throttle the engine independently on this unit. Bunny/turtle is a gear selection on the trans.


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

neurotopia said:


> I don't believe the turtle/bunny is a question of engine speed, as I can throttle the engine independently on this unit. Bunny/turtle is a gear selection on the trans.


yeah I did notice that in your initial post that you were referring to transmission speed. my reply was just a comment that many people do cut at a low deck/throttle speed and wonder if it's ok. 
I understand yours is a different animal with the independent tranny. But many novice outside of you big machine guys ask why is my mower running crappy when they cut at a low speed while there mower is shaking from the engine working so hard at that low speed. Opps I did it again and tried to stick my foot in the wrong size shoe. I'll just stick to the little machines : ( lol


----------



## neurotopia (Apr 9, 2017)

GreenerDays said:


> yeah I did notice that in your initial post that you were referring to transmission speed. my reply was just a comment that many people do cut at a low deck/throttle speed and wonder if it's ok.
> I understand yours is a different animal with the independent tranny. But many novice outside of you big machine guys ask why is my mower running crappy when they cut at a low speed while there mower is shaking from the engine working so hard at that low speed. Opps I did it again and tried to stick my foot in the wrong size shoe. I'll just stick to the little machines : ( lol


Lol it's all good. I'm still feeling this out and trying to make sure I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

GreenerDays said:


> I work at a friend's power equipment shop where they sell commercial grade mowers like Wright, Bob Cats, Walker and Toro brands and they get this question all the time for those mowers.
> And their answer is They want you to run the engine at full (or bunny) speed when cutting. This puts less stress on the engine. From bunny speed you can then throttle down a bit.
> But engage the PTO at slightly below bunny to not "Pop" stress the deck belt then up to full throttle or below. But for optimal performance they want you to cut at full. I personally cut slightly below.



This is very god advice on lawn mowers and lawn tractors but not always the case on tractors with PTO powered cutters....I agree that on smaller riding mowers and that type, up against the governor is the best way to mow as to not lug the engine or the mower deck down.....


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

no doubt it is a big difference between a tractor and mower, they are just different animals. I don't own a tractor so I would not qualify to answer a question on tractors. if this was a question on PTO speed to cut I wouldn't know. my answer yes was strictly on mowers. Oops.


----------

